# click tick



## LindaDwyer (Apr 9, 2012)

Only Natural Pet EasyDefense Flea & Tick Tag for Dogs & Cats

For anyone who wants flea and tick protection you should look into this. I use it on my shepherd and take her daily in the woods to run and since using the click tick I haven't found one tic or flea on her. I know not all dogs respond to the same things but it works for me. I don't like putting poisons on my animals so the tic disk works for me.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sounds like a bunch of mumbo jumbo to me, but I have a massive fear of ticks so I was going to try it out anyway until I saw the price. Even if it does work we lose tags so often it probably wouldn't be worth it. :shrug:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

How long have you used it to make that judgement? More than one season?

I bought shootags! a few years back they did seem to work somewhat, but it may have been the ticks natural life cycle and the environment change, not the tags that made me think they were effective. We had ticks bad one year for a month(dry spring) and I was desperate. I no longer let my chickens free range either, so ticks were a daily problem.

I don't use the spot on's if I can avoid them. But I think the shootag is bunk after watching a couple years worth of results. 

The essential oils are great for repelling, IMO. Geranium oil dabbed on the collar or a spray of mixed oils w/ a ACV base put on before going in the woods has been fine except when we track.


----------



## LindaDwyer (Apr 9, 2012)

*click tic*

My daughter has three english bulldogs and she has used this for three years and has no fleas or ticks. She was using frontline and we found one tick in one's ear, her vet told her not all dogs respond to frontline so thats when she found these, I'm sure they will not work for all dogs either but so far we have had good luck with them. It does seem a lot of money for considering they last two or three years its cheaper than frontline. 

And they are l00% money back guarantee if it doesn't work for you. 

I'm not trying to push the product for for me it was an alternative to putting poison on my dog.


----------



## LindaDwyer (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful dog, I've always favored the darker colored ones


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I know this is a dog forum but some people have cats too so I just wanted to mention, be careful when using essential oils around cats. Cats' livers cannot metabolize many types of essential oils/fragrance oils, so many of these products can be toxic to them even in small amounts. Some oils can cause problems even if inhaled, such as if they are used in a diffuser, warmer, or air spray.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

That's interesting that it's money back guaranteed, I didn't know that. I might give it a try if I can find something that will secure the tag better. My dog is notorious for breaking those rings that tags come on. We don't have fleas here so that's not a problem, but I really freak when I find ticks. Chrono dropped a fully engorged one on my bed last year. I had tick nightmares until it snowed.


----------

